

2.34M people are still paying AOL 20 bucks a month - rbanffy
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/6/5975591/2-34-million-people-are-still-paying-aol-20-bucks-a-month

======
loupereira
There are many people who still use @aol.com as their email including many
small businesses. I'm assuming those are the majority of their paying
customers.

~~~
omribahumi
My guess is people just don't bother checking their credit card bills.

------
jessemaida
You got to be kidding me. Most of these people clearly don't know they're
paying, I can't even feel sorry for them, pure laziness.

